# Webber wants to go to L.A?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is of course, a sportswriter, and they usually make somethin out of nothin. However, i just thought it was kind of interesting...



> A source from one superstar's entourage said Chris Webber has hinted to Kings management he'd go to Los Angeles.
> 
> They've discussed Webber and former Laker Vlade Divac for Shaq. But any deal with Sacramento should include Mike Bibby, just as any deal with Dallas -- the odds-on favorite -- should include Dirk Nowitzki.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/columnists/ny-spflash0627,0,3781700.column?coll=ny-sports-columnists


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*man*

I don't want to see my favorite player go to LA, with all those fans. He should come to NY, and bring his girl Tyra with him.

Insulting an entire fan base is a no no. Please refresh yourself with the guidelines. thanks.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: man **** LA*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Insulting an entire fan base is a no no. Please refresh yourself with the guidelines. thanks.


I agree, Shaq should not let LA trade them to Sacto.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Why exactly SHOULD it include Mike Bibby? Maybe if the Lakers want to include Kobe..it would be arguably the 2 best players from both teams.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Why exactly SHOULD it include Mike Bibby? Maybe if the Lakers want to include Kobe..it would be arguably the 2 best players from both teams.


Yeah, two top five players for two non-All stars. :laugh:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I guess you didn't catch my sarcasm.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Why exactly SHOULD it include Mike Bibby? Maybe if the Lakers want to include Kobe..it would be arguably the 2 best players from both teams.


Why the heck do you think? :whofarted I wouldn't say that Bibby is quite on Shaq or Kobe's level...

Do you think you're going to get Shaq for Webber and Vlade?


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

OK, it was a bad joke..I was making fun of the people who overvalue Shaq. When you have to explain your jokes, they're just not funny.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Overvalue Shaq? It is certainly possible, but for teams like Dallas and Sacramento who have been dying for a championship, I am surprised at their fans who would rather make mediocre moves that wont get them where they need to be rather than make the Shaq move. Sure, Shaq has a lot of downside, but the offers from the fans are pretty silly (i.e., Nash, Pavel, Walker and a Pick or howard for Shaq).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> (i.e., Nash, Pavel, Walker and a Pick or howard for Shaq).


Thats better then keeping diesel one more year and getting NADA next year.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Not really, with the cap space the Lakers could sign something better than Nash and whatever walker gets traded for.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Look, there is no way Petrie will trade a young PG for an old Center. We already have one injury-prone big man who can't make FTs and that's more than enough.

The only center worth giving up Bibby or Peja for is Yao Ming. It'll be interesting to see which sucker gives up a young star for Shaq, but it sure ain't going to be Petrie, or even Cuban for that matter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> Look, there is no way Petrie will trade a young PG for an old Center. We already have one injury-prone big man who can't make FTs and that's more than enough.
> 
> The only center worth giving up Bibby or Peja for is Yao Ming. It'll be interesting to see which sucker gives up a young star for Shaq, but it sure ain't going to be Petrie, or even Cuban for that matter.


And this is precisely why neither the Kings or Mavericks have won a title. They aren't willing to go that extra risk that could get them a championship. They are so focused on "the future," that they don't realize that winning now is more important than in the future.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Well the NBA is also a business, and to a owner 8 straight winning seasons is much more profitable than 1 championship and 7 years of being lottery bound. But I think Petrie's more worried about how Shaq will last during the season next year, not far into the future, and also not wanting to help the Lakers out either.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> And this is precisely why neither the Kings or Mavericks have won a title. They aren't willing to go that extra risk that could get them a championship. They are so focused on "the future," that they don't realize that winning now is more important than in the future.



That 'winning now' mentality certain did the Lakers a lot of good this past season.

Teams that build for the 'now' generally don't have much of future.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I kind of hear what Damian Necronamous is saying. You can build for the future, but their are no guarantees that the future is gonna pan out.. The Kings started building for the future about 6 years ago, and we still haven't won a championship. But i really don't know the answer for the Kings, im just baffled at the fact that we haven't won a title yet.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

I understand, but boy oh boy, Shaq has a contract that would bankrupt Donald Trump. Assuming the Lakers don't want Webber, we'll have to trade Bibby, Christie, Miller plus sign and trade Divac to make the salary work.

Afterwhich, with the cap against us, we'll be forced to sign over-the-hill fringe players on the cheap to fill out the roster. So we lose 3/5 of our starters in an effort to resemble the 03-04 Lakers, who didn't win a lick and almost lost in the 2nd round.

No thank you. If Shaq wants to come here, the Lakers have to take Webber in return, or perhaps take Christie as well. And then we involve a 3rd team to help balance out the salary guildline. This is the only way such a trade can go down.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

that what the laker fans want i belive that cweeb will have a strong year next season and wants to continue playing for sacramento until he retiers


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared the the success the Kings saw with the winning later mentality?


----------

